# Union local 11 boot-camp?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bravo said:


> Does anybody know what the bootcamp of the local 11 is about? I've already took the test, had an interview, and was told to wait for the coming boot- camp. Nobody ever said anything about how to prepare for it or what it would entail. Any information on this regard, will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Well some of the California guys will know welcome to ET.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Some old guy with overgrown eyebrows and a stiff neck will face you nose to nose and ask," whats your name scumbag?"


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

We do not have the boot camp in my local, but from what I have heard it is a way to get guys off the street a head start on the job sites. Time spent with material identification and I think a little hands on. Just so someone completely green has a small idea if how to start helping.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 11, 2011)

In LU 380, our boot camp covered material and tool identification, jobsite safety, basic wiring(receptacles and switches) and proper jobsite attire and attitude. 

It was helpful for my class mates that didn't have any experience and REALLY boring for those of us that did.


----------



## Bravo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input. Now I feel more at ease. Like I said, I was told just to wait for the next bootcamp, without any further instructions. Thank you again. I'm looking forward to be part of the brotherhood.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Boot Camp*

Boot Camp is an intro 2 week class that gives you intro fundamentals of our trade from American history (such as labor laws) and IBEW history, bylaws, tools used on the job, safety, math, school curriculum etc. You will receive instructions on what is expected from you and what you will receive in return. Show up on time everyday and ready to learn and soak up the knowledge imparted by instructors. 

Good luck!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Potential11 said:


> Boot Camp is an intro 2 week class that gives you intro fundamentals of our trade from American history (such as labor laws) and IBEW history, bylaws, tools used on the job, safety, math, school curriculum etc. You will receive instructions on what is expected from you and what you will receive in return. Show up on time everyday and ready to learn and soak up the knowledge imparted by instructors.
> 
> Good luck!



Sounds like a good idea for greenies but I hear for coffee break and lunch they only serve Kool-Aid


----------



## Bravo (Sep 6, 2012)

Potential11 said:


> Boot Camp is an intro 2 week class that gives you intro fundamentals of our trade from American history (such as labor laws) and IBEW history, bylaws, tools used on the job, safety, math, school curriculum etc. You will receive instructions on what is expected from you and what you will receive in return. Show up on time everyday and ready to learn and soak up the knowledge imparted by instructors.
> 
> Good luck!


Outstanding, how long ago did you go through it, and how has it help you?


----------



## SLATE (Jan 10, 2012)

I completed boot camp in March, its like they've said, plus you also do OSHA 10, (10 boring hours of it!) and get first aid CPR certified. One thing for sure, BE ON TIME!! if youre one minute late at the begining of class, after any break or lunch, you are out of the program for good! No lie, in my group, we lost 4!

Value the opurtunity youve been given, and youll do fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Bravo (Sep 6, 2012)

SLATE said:


> I completed boot camp in March, its like they've said, plus you also do OSHA 10, (10 boring hours of it!) and get first aid CPR certified. One thing for sure, BE ON TIME!! if youre one minute late at the begining of class, after any break or lunch, you are out of the program for good! No lie, in my group, we lost 4!
> 
> Value the opurtunity youve been given, and youll do fine:thumbsup:


Thank you for your advise and encouragement. I will definitely give my best to take advantage of this opportunity. I wish you all the best!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hope it's not in Parris Island! Tuff!! Believe me.Wow!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Here in Local 3 our Boot Camp is what other Locals call Craft Certification. This is where you show us what you've learned in 4yrs. In one night, you are put in a booth with a bag of tools and have to wire a transformer, wire a 277V 3W Switch, connect a motor, and run 3/4" conduit between 4 boxes demonstrating your ability to bend offsets, kicks, a 90, and a 3 point saddle. Then if you complete all the tasks, your booth gets energized at the end of the night.

Steve from NYC


----------



## Bravo (Sep 6, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Hope it's not in Parris Island! Tuff!! Believe me.Wow!


I HOPE IT'S NOT SIR! :tank:


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds fun.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Bravo said:


> I HOPE IT'S NOT SIR! :tank:


LOL Nice!


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bravo said:


> Does anybody know what the bootcamp of the local 11 is about? I've already took the test, had an interview, and was told to wait for the coming boot- camp. Nobody ever said anything about how to prepare for it or what it would entail. Any information on this regard, will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


So update.. have you completed bootcamp? And if so how long did it take for a job call?


----------



## SLATE (Jan 10, 2012)

eLoHim015 said:


> So update.. have you completed bootcamp? And if so how long did it take for a job call?


It's a two week course to pretty much prepare you for your first day on the job. It uncludes safety certifications such as OSHA-10 and CPR. Some simple tool and material orientation so you won't be completely lost. You get dispatched right after Boot Camp!


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

SLATE said:


> It's a two week course to pretty much prepare you for your first day on the job. It uncludes safety certifications such as OSHA-10 and CPR. Some simple tool and material orientation so you won't be completely lost. You get dispatched right after Boot Camp!


Thanks for the info... looking forward to being part of the brotherhood...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Great nickname eLoHim015....how many people "get" it...?


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's Hebrew look it up tell me what it "means"?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The name of God....didn't need to look it up.


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok... after all He was the first to flip a light switch...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

eLoHim015 said:


> Ok... after all He was the first to flip a light switch...


LOL I say that all the time brother.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/1057760...5672820360423239330&oid=105776000771298319708


----------

